# Fisker Karma



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't know how many are actually out there, but strange as it may seem, here in Canal Winchester, just outside of Columbus, Ohio, we have a resident that seems to have bought a brand new Fisker Karma. This is still what I consider to be a small farm town that has grown up too fast. Never thought I would see one in Ohio, let alone here.


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

Jason Lattimer said:


> I don't know how many are actually out there, but strange as it may seem, here in Canal Winchester, just outside of Columbus, Ohio, we have a resident that seems to have bought a brand new Fisker Karma. This is still what I consider to be a small farm town that has grown up too fast. Never thought I would see one in Ohio, let alone here.


I saw one today in Scottsdale on a flat bed wrecker headed back to the dealer. The plate frame indicated it was owned by an alum of Johns-Hopkins. I'd guess that belongs to a doctor.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Some like it hot.


----------



## samlopez (Jan 17, 2013)

Ive read somewhere that Fiskar Karma hybrids parked in Port Newark, New Jersey caught fire and exploded when they were submerged in the water from Hurricane Sandy’s storm surge. The owners should have pulled the batteries out before the storm hit. Sad news..but its the owners fault and we should not throw the blame on Fiskar Karma.. So much for the negative news..Fiskar Karma is going to be featured in the upcoming film entitled "Paranoia".. It is part of a “seduction” designed to make Casidy (a character in the film) feel like he’s now “made it.”


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

So the Karma fires were the owner's fault? Okay, the owner was Fisker.

If the batteries were supposed to be sealed, but that wasn't done properly, it was Fisker's fault.

If the cars should have been moved from the storm's path, but weren't, that's Fisker's fault.

If the batteries could have been removed to make them safer while being stored at the port, that's Fisker's fault.

And the fact that it's a crappy car with bad Karma, Fisker's fault.


----------

